# Coyote Hunting with the Ghostblind?



## yotehunter (Jan 3, 2010)

I was wondering what others thoughts are on hunting with the new GhostBlind from www.ghostblind.com ? It looks like a great way to hide in plain sight and that can't be a bad thing when setting up a coyote stand.

Let me know your thoughts on it. I am seriously thinking about buying one of these but would like to know what others think first.

Thanks!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

Never really considered getting a blind for calling yotes. I am pretty fortunate to have plenty of cedar trees and yucca plants to hide behind. Good idea tho, looks pretty packable for long hikes into the hills. Thanks for the information and ideas.


----------

